# Tomcat sous X



## Einbert (1 Juin 2002)

Va regarder sur versiontracker à l'adresse suivante ...
En fait, j'aimerais bien que qqun qui l'ai déjà fait réponde, car ceci m'intéresse aussi beaucoup...

++


----------



## Alsuper (2 Juin 2002)

Petite question par rapport aux moteur de servlet.

Existe t'il une version spécifique de Tomcat pour Mac OS X?

Si oui est elle difficile à installer?

Merci d'avance pour les infos..

NB: même question pour Ant..


----------



## simon (3 Juin 2002)

Il ne me semble pas qu'il existe une version spécifique de Tomcat pour OS X par contre la version dispo sur le site d'Apache marche très bien, et si tu veux absolument tous savoir sur l'install, je te conseille le lien suivant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.simonganiere.ch/mac/ 

et tu trouveras un article sur comment installer Tomcat, et un installeur à la ligne de commande écrit par mes soins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (un ptit feedback ne fera pas de mal d'ailleurs)


----------



## franckdia (7 Juin 2002)

J'utilise actuelement la version 3.3 de Tomcat, ce n'est pas la plus récente mais elle me convient parfaitement l'instalation est des plus simple, il existe un package pour os X à cette page


----------

